# Class prices?



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

We paid $150 for an 8 week class. I have a feeling you're going to hear much more reasonable rates from people not it California.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Bentley's Mom said:


> We paid $150 for an 8 week class. I have a feeling you're going to hear much more reasonable rates from people not it California.


Especially here in the Bay area.  Even $150 for 8 weeks isn't too bad.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

eeep! we're paying 60 for a 6 week class...but we are in MN, not in CA...so...that might make a difference...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The place that I went most with Gibbs as a puppy offers "drop in" classes. They have several levels offered numerous times per week. The classes are about $16-20 a piece! These classes USED to be an hour but as now only 50 minutes. Yuck! We were able to buy a pass when he was a puppy that made the cost more affordable around $10-12/class. We still go once in a while and they have an awesome conformation class that is $10 for 2 hours which is so cheap!

I have explored two other facilities. One was 7 weeks for $90 (training club) and the other 8 weeks for $60 (kennel club). These fees are much more reasonable-- granted the facilities are not as nice, nor do I think the training is as high of quality-- BUT I train my own way at home and come to class just for the distractions so it works for me. We also live in an area far different than CA so that also drives the price, I am sure.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I pay a yearly 50$ membership to the hunt training club and we train every monday starting in April and ending in Sept. We train more if we have hunt tests we are going too.

The other club I belonged to is now 60$ for a 6wks class and 80$ for 8wks class. Conformation class is drop in and 5$ for 1hr. 

There are some people that like to train together and we can use an old school building we dont have to pay to use it just make sure it is clean when we leave.


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Just signed up for a 7 week class $150 for basic obedience. One hour class. It had been awhile for me too and I could not believe how much it shot up.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Classes at our training center in PA are $90 for basic training (puppy or adult), $85 for other classes (agility or rally or intermed. obedience), and $150 for reactive dog class.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GinnyinPA said:


> Classes at our training center in PA are $90 for basic training (puppy or adult), $85 for other classes (agility or rally or intermed. obedience), and $150 for reactive dog class.


I see and pay the same type of prices... in general.

Have to admit that I'm watching a discussion of prices or how people price classes on facebook and feel somewhat appalled by the entitlement views of some trainers. 

How can we encourage people to TRAIN their puppies with good trainers or good clubs (vs Petsmart or whatnot) and continue training through that first year (at least three sessions of obedience classes), when they can't afford to step foot in those places? 

I hate to say this, but while I could afford $150-200/8 week session class fees ten years ago (I had a lot fewer bills back then, we were friends with the instructor), I couldn't do that now.  

It is one thing to charge through the nose for seminars or one time events. But when you have people who think puppy classes are a waste of time to begin with and have little interest in the "boot camp" class or the CGC level class...


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Puppy Kindergarten*

Hi :wavey:, 

I paid $85 for a six-week Puppy Class, $50 for a four-week Games Class, and $110 for eight-week Novice Obedience class. I am located in Tehachapi (Kern County), CA.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I pay $60 for an 8 week class. Each class is one hour long.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We charge 120$ for Star puppy (6 weeks) and 135$ for Family Dog (7 weeks).


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

The 6 week puppy class we are going to do is $100


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Classes seem to be $60-90 here and in Blacksburg.


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

I pay $95 for 7 weeks at the privately owned facility we go to, I think the closest obedience club is $75-80 for 8 weeks.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in the Charlotte, NC metro area and a 6 week class (1 hour sessions) is $110 at the training club I've found and really love. I am looking closely at my budget lately and I will admit the lump sum made me wince. I am reminding myself that it is an investment in the long term health and happiness of both my dog and me!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have not done group classes--in retrospect I wish I had but I have done a lot of my own thing so I am on a different page and generally just take privates and drop ins when I can. My trainer's classes are $150 for 6 weeks.

I think the market plus the quality of training drives the prices. Certainly in CA everything seems to cost more and you have to pay for everything. 

While it may be tough to fork out the money it is important to realize a few things. The first is your goals. I sure wish we had top notch trainers out here because I would pay. By top notch I am talking in competitive terms--trainers that have not only reached high levels of titles in their respective field but also have highly successful students. It is also my understanding that the vast majority of dog trainers really don't make a lot. They need to make a living too. Also, most of their work time is going to be nights and weekends to accommodate to their student's 9-5 jobs. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> By top notch I am talking in competitive terms--trainers that have not only reached high levels of titles in their respective field but also have highly successful students.


I think possibly that if they keep the class sizes smaller, which means more dedicated/one on one time with those students, they will definitely have more highly successful students. Possibly the reason why some of those competition level trainers don't care too much if they are too expensive for some people.

Then again, if my current teachers raised prices another $50/session, I would very likely back off and only take one or two sessions a year vs the usual four. Because I'm not at that point where I can easily increase the spending in my budget. 

When my previous instructor drastically raised rates across the board to pay her insurance costs and rent, she lost a lot of the pet-home students. And like it or not, those people were the main providers of her income. For ever 10 dog owners out there, only one or two are interested in competition obedience. 

Before she shut down completely (partly due to a health issue), she was charging $150 for 5 weeks for puppy class. Which essentially was almost twice what I was paying for novice agility classes with her before I retired Danny. When comparitively speaking, I think Petsmart charges $60-70 for 6-7 weeks.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As of the first of the year the rates at the place I train went up to $155 for 1 hour classes and $170 for 1.5 hour classes for 8 week session.
My obedience club gets $100 for a seven week session, 1 hour classes. Club members in "good standing" get a $10 discount.

I will add that in my opinion the place where I train is DEFINITELY top notch instruction. Very high quality of competitors, noot sure why they even let me in the building never mind the classes. The obedience club not so top notch - I am one of the instructors.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> The obedience not so top notch - I am one of the instructors.


So you are one of the bad guys infiltrating this thread, eh?  

I thought I should add that I have a high level of respect for the awesome instructors out there (and even the not so awesome ones), because I know teaching dog training has its ups and downs... and a whole lot of downs when they are dealing with some trainers. 

I honestly don't have problems with the rates out east and out west and some cities being higher because services all around cost a lot more in those places. And of course it's balanced out by higher wages to a certain extent. At least from what I understand from my friend who moved to Chicago and was THRILLED when she saw her first paycheck. And then reality hit when she went shopping for groceries. 

But I saw comments from trainers that implied that regardless of where the instructors live, they are entitled to charge more. I think my head just about fell off.


----------

